# الأزهر مرّة أخرى: كامليا لم تشهر إسلامها ولم تحصل على شهادة إسلام من الأزهر



## azazi (5 مايو 2011)

الأزهر: كامليا لم تشهر إسلامها ولم تحصل على شهادة إسلام من الأزهر






أخبار مصر - أيمن عدلي
كشف الدكتور محمود عزب مستشار شيخ الأزهر للحوار أن سجلات إشهار الإسلام بالأزهر الشريف لاتتضمن أي معلومة تشير إلى أن كامليا شحاتة جاءت إلى المشيخة أو طلبت إشهار إسلامها.وقال عزب أنه عاد إلى السجلات الخاصة بإشهار الإسلام بالمشيخة فلم يجد أي أثر على مدار 10 سنوات سابقة فيما يتعلق بإسلام أو طلب كامليا شحاتة إشهار اسلامها، كما أنه سئل بشكل مباشر شيخ الأزهر فأكد له نفس المعلومة.
وأشار عزب خلال مداخلة تليفونية ببرنامج "صباحك عندنا" بقناة المحور الخميس إلى أن سجلات إشهار الإسلام تتضمن أسماء عديدة لشخصيات دخلت الإسلام لكن الأغلبية منهم أجانب وعدد المصريين قليل جدا وليس بينهم كامليا شحاتة.
جاء ذلك ردا على مطالبات جماعات دعم المسلمين الجد للكنيسة بإخراج كامليا شحاتة.
http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=46243


----------



## azazi (5 مايو 2011)

http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=123457


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

*من له اذان للسمع فليسمع*​


----------



## نصر 29 (5 مايو 2011)

وايه الجديد ما هو من البدايه بنقول ان الموظف المختص تحجج واجل عندما ذهبت ثم سلمت قبل ان يدرج اسمها


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> وايه الجديد ما هو من البدايه بنقول ان الموظف المختص تحجج واجل عندما ذهبت ثم سلمت قبل ان يدرج اسمها



*الجديد اهو يا نصر​*
*الأهرام تنفرد بصورة حديثة لكاميليا شحاتة مع زوجها وابنها ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2011)

*عندك دليل انها راحت الازهر غير النصاب السلفى الىل على شاكله رسوله الىل اسمه ابو يحيى المحشش 
لو عندك دليل لا تتردد فى طرحه وغير كدا العب بعيد 
*


----------



## نصر 29 (5 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجديد اهو يا نصر​*
> *الأهرام تنفرد بصورة حديثة لكاميليا شحاتة مع زوجها وابنها ​*



طيب مش فارقه والله يا دونا هى ايه عقيدتها انا زهقت من الموضوع ده وقالقنى تداعياته .. وبقول امتى يخلص ونخلص من الافلام الهندى دى ... والله كاره اعيش فى زمان يكون فيه فتن . 

احنا مش ناقصين اعداد كمسلمين احنا كتير اوى والقضيه مش بالكم .

المهم حل يقنع اللى مش مقتنعين وينهى القضيه باسرع وقت لانها كل ما بتطول بتقلق


----------



## نصر 29 (5 مايو 2011)

ويا ريت تحذفى رد المؤدب شمس .. عشان انا ممكن ارد عليه بالمثل واسب رموز دينيه له .. بس مش اخلاقى


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

يا ريت نفهم ان الموضوع اكبر من  انسانة اسمها كاميليا قررت اعتناق عقيدة  معينة  ولن تزيدها شي
ولكن الموضوع هو صراع بين وجهتى نظر وهما
الاول- الراى العام
وهو ان كاميليا مواطنة مصرية  وتظلها سيادة دولة مصر 
وبالتالى عندما يتقدم احد  ببلاغ بما حدث فيجب استجوابها  بواسطة اجهزة الدولة  وبدون اى ضغط من اى احد عن حقيقة ما حدث
-الثانى وهو الكنيسة
ليس من حق احد ان يسال عن كاميليا  لانها مواطنة مسيحية وتقع تحت سلطة الكنيسة وبالتالى دولة الكنيسة 
وليس دولة مصر 
تريدون دليل--- وانتوا مالكوا


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> يا ريت نفهم ان الموضوع اكبر من انسانة اسمها كاميليا قررت اعتناق عقيدة معينة ولن تزيدها شي
> ولكن الموضوع هو صراع بين وجهتى نظر وهما
> الاول- الراى العام
> وهو ان كاميليا مواطنة مصرية وتظلها سيادة دولة مصر
> ...


* لا زال الاسلاميين المتطفلينن يدعون ان الكنيسه دوله داخل دوله*
*والدليل*
*المحكمه الاسلاميه تستدعى مواطنه مصريه عن طريق الكاتدرائيه*
*هل يوجد غباء اسلامى اكثر من ذلك*
*اليس لهذه المواطنه محل سكن*
*وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *لا زال الاسلاميين المتطفلينن يدعون ان الكنيسه دوله داخل دوله*
> 
> *والدليل*
> *المحكمه الاسلاميه تستدعى مواطنه مصريه عن طريق الكاتدرائيه*
> ...


 هذا على اساس البلاغ المقدم وما زال رد فعل الكنيسة انها دولة داخل دولة وهذا هو اساس الصراع


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> هذا على اساس البلاغ المقدم وما زال رد فعل الكنيسة انها دولة داخل دولة وهذا هو اساس الصراع


* هذا هو التخلف بعينه*​


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *هذا هو التخلف بعينه*​


 ما زال الصراع بين سيادة دولة مصر وسيادة دولة الكنيسة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2011)

*السؤال الحقيقى الذى لم يسأله أحد حتى الآن هو :
ما الضامن لعدم خطف كاميليا من النيابه إذا ذهبت لإدلاء شهادتها من قبل السلفيين الإرهاببن خصوصا وأن حالة البلد تدعو للرثاء.*


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *السؤال الحقيقى الذى لم يسأله أحد حتى الآن هو :*
> *ما الضامن لعدم خطف كاميليا من النيابه إذا ذهبت لإدلاء شهادتها من قبل السلفيين الإرهاببن خصوصا وأن حالة البلد تدعو للرثاء.*


 

سيادة الدولة المتمثله فى المجلس العسكرى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> سيادة الدولة المتمثله فى المجلس العسكرى


*للأسف أقولها وبصراحة منذ حادثة ضرب المسيحيين المتظاهرين فى المقطم بالزخيرة الحية من قبل الجيش وكما رأيناه فى شهادة شهود العيان عبر العديد من القنوات الفضائية ووفاة العديد منهم وبعد التعدى على دير به رهبان عزل من قبل الجيش ووفاة قبطى بسبب جروحة لم نعد نثق نهائيا بالجيش فلا ضامن يبعد عنا السيناريو الأكيد لخطف كاميليا من أمام النيابة أو حتى من داخلها.
*


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> ما زال الصراع بين سيادة دولة مصر وسيادة دولة الكنيسة


*مسمى دوله الكنيسه دليل *
*على*
*فقر المعلومات الكنسية لدى مدعى هذه المقوله*
*وهذا سبب رئيسى للتخلف الاسلامى المقيت*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2011)

*الاخ ريد 333 السلفى
عذرا امثالكم من السفلة والمنحطين اخلاقيا كما تظهروا وساختكم فى مظاهرتكم الواطية  النصابين الكدابين مكانهم مش هنا يا ضنايا 
هنا تحترم نفسك ياحبيبى
الكنيسة واللى فيها دول اسيادك وكمية الحقد والغل ضد الكنيسة من السفلة امثالكم  معروف سببه انكوا اكتشفوتوا انكوا دين عبيط واهبل والكنيسة ناجحة فى كل حاجة فى الكون 
فما المطلوب من السفلة السبابين امثالكم ضد مؤسسة الكنيسة الناجحة غير قلة الادب
العب بعيد يا سلفى 
*


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

*حتى لو كان ما تقوله صحيح فكان يمكن ذهابها بصحبة وفد او مرافقين*
*ويكون التحقيق امام الجميع*
*ولكن الغاء سيادة الدولة هو الهدف لنكون صرحاء وموضوعيين*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2011)

> *حتى لو كان ما تقوله صحيح فكان يمكن ذهابها بصحبة وفد او مرافقين*
> *ويكون التحقيق امام الجميع*
> *ولكن الغاء سيادة الدولة هو الهدف لنكون صرحاء وموضوعيين*


*سيادة القانون يا سلفى انك البلاغ قدم والجهات المعنية تقوم بتحقيقتها وتنتظروا النتيجة 
وكل من تطاول على شخص البابا وعلى الكنيسة باخلاقهم الواطية من السلفيين السفلة  تحضرلهم عيش وحلاوة وعلى ابو زعبل يتربوا هناك
ولدينا تسجيلات تحريض مباشر على الاقباط وعلى اقتحام الكنايس وقتل الاقباط وتهديدات مباشرة ليهم وسنتهم مهببة انشاء الله *


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> *حتى لو كان ما تقوله صحيح فكان يمكن ذهابها بصحبة وفد او مرافقين*
> *ويكون التحقيق امام الجميع*
> *ولكن الغاء سيادة الدولة هو الهدف لنكون صرحاء وموضوعيين*


* ما هذا الرغى *​


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *مسمى دوله الكنيسه دليل *
> 
> *على*
> *فقر المعلومات الكنسية لدى مدعى هذه المقوله*
> ...


 انا بتكلم فى واقع له دلائل
اما المعلومات الكنسية فاتركها لكم لتقارنوها بالواقع


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> انا بتكلم فى واقع له دلائل
> اما المعلومات الكنسية فاتركها لكم لتقارنوها بالواقع


* كفاك تشتيت للموضوع *
*على المدعى اثبات ما يدعيه*
*كفاك حفظ شغل عقلك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

*يا اخ red333
الهذه الدرجه صعب أن تقتنع بانه لا يوجد اى مخالفه قانونيه من جانبنا !!!
1- النيابه اعلنت الكنيسه بطلب استدعاء كاميليا وكاميليا لا تسكن بالكنيسه اذن هى جهه غير مختصه
2- البلاغ باختفائها لا يقبل قانوناً الا من زوجها أو احد اقاربها اذن مقدم الدعوى والمطالب بظهورها ليس ذو صفه قانونيه
3- لا يستطيع احد اجبار كاميليا على الظهور لان هذه حريتها الشخصيه التى يكفلها لها القانون
4- التوكيل الذى قامت بعمله لمحاميها والتى ذهبت بنفسها لعمله والذى سيقدم لجهة رسميه اكبر دليل على احتفاظها بمسيحيتها لانه مثبت فى خانة الديانه انها ما زالت مسيحيه هذا غير استحالة اجبارها على الذهاب لعمل التوكيل 
5- الصور الحديثه مع زوجها وابنها ومحاميها دليل على انها مازالت تعيش مع اسرتها اما المكان فلا يخص أحد أن يعلمه
6- وهى أهم نقطه فى نظرى ان الازهر وهو الجهه الوحيده التى يصدق على كلامها بشأن اسلمة اى شخص اعلن مراراً وتكراراً انها لم تسلم وأنها لم تذهب للمشيخه ولا توجد اى ورقه رسميه تثبت اسلمتها أم ان الازهر فجأه أصبح جهه معاديه للمسلمين !!!*


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *كفاك تشتيت للموضوع *
> 
> *على المدعى اثبات ما يدعيه*
> 
> *كفاك حفظ شغل عقلك*​


 
معاك  بس بعد استجواب كاميليا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا اخ red333
> الهذه الدرجه صعب أن تقتنع بانه لا يوجد اى مخالفه قانونيه من جانبنا !!!
> 1- النيابه اعلنت الكنيسه بطلب استدعاء كاميليا وكاميليا لا تسكن بالكنيسه اذن هى جهه غير مختصه
> 2- البلاغ باختفائها لا يقبل قانوناً الا من زوجها أو احد اقاربها اذن مقدم الدعوى والمطالب بظهورها ليس ذو صفه قانونيه
> ...


*صدقينى يا أختى حتى إذا ذهبت إلى المحكمه بنفسها وأعلنت مسيحيتها بنفسها سيقولون أنها مسحورة وتحت تأثير عقاقير وحبوب الهلوسة دى ناس عايزة تجر شكل الكنيسة بأى طريقهة.
*


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2011)

*3- لا يستطيع احد اجبار كاميليا على الظهور لان هذه حريتها الشخصيه التى يكفلها لها القانون*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مش مسالة ظهور يا استاذة دونا 
مسالة تحقيق الدولة مع مواطنة وهذا حق للدولة
وتجاهله هو تجاهل لسيادة الدولة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *صدقينى يا أختى حتى إذا ذهبت إلى المحكمه بنفسها وأعلنت مسيحيتها بنفسها سيقولون أنها مسحورة وتحت تأثير عقاقير وحبوب الهلوسة دى ناس عايزة تجر شكل الكنيسة بأى طريقهة.
> *



*للاسف عندك حق :a82:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

red333 قال:


> *3- لا يستطيع احد اجبار كاميليا على الظهور لان هذه حريتها الشخصيه التى يكفلها لها القانون*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> مش مسالة ظهور يا استاذة دونا
> مسالة تحقيق الدولة مع مواطنة وهذا حق للدولة
> وتجاهله هو تجاهل لسيادة الدولة



*ههههههههههههههههه يعنى انت سيبت كلامى كله ومسكت فى دى ومع ذلك هرد عليك
ممكن سيادتك تفهمنا الدوله عاوزه تحقق معاها بتهمة ايه !!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2011)

*



			مش مسالة ظهور يا استاذة دونا 
مسالة تحقيق الدولة مع مواطنة وهذا حق للدولة
وتجاهله هو تجاهل لسيادة الدولة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماذا إن أكدت للمرة الثانية مسيحيتها هل ستتركونها تحيا آمنه أم ستقوموا بإختطافها لتتأكدوا من ........ ومن ..........*


----------



## TELLER (5 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه يعنى انت سيبت كلامى كله ومسكت فى دى ومع ذلك هرد عليك*
> *ممكن سيادتك تفهمنا الدوله عاوزه تحقق معاها بتهمة ايه !!!*


 
التحقيق مش فى تهمة 
التحقيق فى واقعة ذكرها بلاغ
وشكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2011)

*وايه الواقعة 
*


----------



## ganna_allah (5 مايو 2011)

*يجماعة طيب خير انها ما اسلمتش وفضلت على دينها .. هو ايه المشكلة أنها تسلم أو مأسلمتش مش فاهمة هى مين اصلا كامليا شحاتة عشان يبقى عليها كل الدجة دى !! مواطنة عادية جدا جدا*
*بقالى اكتر من سنة كل ما افتح جرنال كامليا شحاتة !! كل ما افتح منتدى كامليا شحاتة !! الست بقت أشهر من الريس أوباما !! ياريت بقى ما بعد التأكد من موضوع مسحيتها داه الموضوع ينتهى وكل واحد يروح لحاله وتسيبوا الست تعيش عيشة سالمة ..*​


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> التحقيق مش فى تهمة
> التحقيق فى واقعة ذكرها بلاغ
> وشكرا


*لازال التخلف القضائى الاسلامى مستمر
اى بلاغ
اى واقعه
اى تطفل اسلامى
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مايو 2011)

هو المسلسل ده لسه شغال
مفيش فيكو فايده يامسلمين


----------

